# double panic kernel



## egelor (May 18, 2012)

*H*ello ppl people,

After a non-proper shutdown *I* can't boot. The error:

```
Trying to mount root from  ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
Setting hostuid:
Setting hostid:
pid 76 (fsck_ufs), uid 0: exited on signal 11
```

*I* did an *fsck* and a reboot.

Upon login:


```
error:
panic
KDB: stack backtrace:
```
and nothing to be done, just rebooting automatically.

*I* need help.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 19, 2012)

Reboot single user

```
fsck_ffs -y /dev/ada0p2 
#finished?
/bin/rm -rf /lost+found 
sync && shutdown -p now
```
*Might* work anyway...


----------



## egelor (May 19, 2012)

jb_fvwm2 the code you post works fine but upon login / mount fine, but kernel panic again.


```
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0 
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 .... at kdb_backtrace
#1 ...   at panic
#2  trap_fatal
#3 trap_pfault
#4 trap
#5 calltrap
#6 exec_new_vmspace
$7 exec_elf32_imact
#8 kern_execve
#9 sys_execve
#10 syscall
#11 Xinit0x80_syscall
```

and the system starts auto-rebooting.

*T*hank you very muc*h* for your help.


----------



## egelor (May 19, 2012)

I boot via live CD and logged in a shell.


```
mount -t ufs [FILE]/dev/ada0p2[/FILE] <inside a folder of cd>
```

*I* gave the above commands again and delete some changes *I* had made in /boot/loader.conf, /etc/sysctl.conf and /etc/rc.conf.


```
mv [FILE]/boot/kernel[/FILE][FILE] /boot/kernel.backup[/FILE]
      mv [FILE]/boot/kernel.old[/FILE] [FILE]/boot/kernel[/FILE]
```

After reboot, *I* manage to login in my zsh shell. Too many core files. Don't *k*now what to do with them.

I had made a backup.tgz  but when *I* tr*y* to [CMD=]tar zxvf backup.tgz /[/CMD] it says that my archive is damaged.

*S*o as *I'm* new on freebsd FreeBSD *I* give up although *I* can login today on my zsh shell. ifconf is crashed emacs and nano, system reboots whenever it likes. *I* can't sen*d* you the /var/crash/core.txt.0 or the vmcore.0 so *I*'ll set the system from the beginning. 

Thank you.


----------

